# Izmir, The Pearl of Agaean



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hey they'r looking like my grandparents


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*Mavişehir*


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Izmir Adnan Menderes Airport


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

i've been many times in this airport


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Truva (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful city, love the photos


----------



## Truva (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

photos are awesome


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today in Izmir










yesterday


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Tire, Izmir.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Izmir's famous pickles. 



*Sirince, historical town by Izmir.*











Traditional Turkish Dolls from Sirince.



Traditional Sirince Wines.



A Suvenior Shop.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Oteller Sokagi (Hotels Street), Alsancak District of Izmir.







More old houses from Alsancak.







Historical Ataturk Highschool.



More pictures from Izmir.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Arkadaslar lutfen ayni yerlerin resimlerini donup dolasip bir daha koymayalim. Ozelliklede o 1970 lerde yapilmis cirkin binalarin resimleriyle doldurmussunuz. Lutfen daha duyarli olalim. Mesela Izmir'in disindaki kasabalarin resimleri nerede, Cesme, Alacati nerdE??? *Lutfen rica ediyorum su ayni resimleri kaldirin ozelliklede o kotu apartmanlarin resimlerini... *hno: Bir tavsiyem daha olucak; resimlerin boyutlarini 
640x480 ebatinda tutalim, hepsinin boyutlarida ayni olsun. Daha duzgun duruyo o zaman.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Doukan said:


> Arkadaslar lutfen ayni yerlerin resimlerini donup dolasip bir daha koymayalim. Ozelliklede o 1970 lerde yapilmis cirkin binalarin resimleriyle doldurmussunuz. Lutfen daha duyarli olalim. Mesela Izmir'in disindaki kasabalarin resimleri nerede, Cesme, Alacati nerdE??? *Lutfen rica ediyorum su ayni resimleri kaldirin ozelliklede o kotu apartmanlarin resimlerini... *hno: Bir tavsiyem daha olucak; resimlerin boyutlarini
> 640x480 ebatinda tutalim, hepsinin boyutlarida ayni olsun. Daha duzgun duruyo o zaman.


Doukan you can tell us your ideas in the turkish forum, its better to write english here.
and this is a thread for Izmir city, places like Cesme, Sirince... should have their own thread.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

wow


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

DU999 said:


> Doukan you can tell us your ideas in the turkish forum, its better to write english here.
> and this is a thread for Izmir city, places like Cesme, Sirince... should have their own thread.


The thread doesnt say 'Izmir city center'. It only says Izmir. Also the guy who opened this thread mentions at Izmir's bid to host EXPO and we know that whole Izmir will host it, not only the city center. Plus, this is not a Turkish forum so we shouldnt confuse people by opening more than one thread for every city. All Izmir should be in one thread !


----------



## Truva (Oct 9, 2007)

wonderful photos


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Doukan said:


> Oteller Sokagi (Hotels Street), Alsancak District of Izmir.



fall in love with them kay:


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

I love Izmir!!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

More pictures??


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

yes plz more photos


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Izmir is a very nice mediterranean city, i can say it is the most modern and westernized city of Turkey


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*More Izmir*

Random pictures from flickr.com members. Thanks:cheers:









tGandur









YoYoH









Alexander Beren










mekiaries









barcoder96









mekiaires









mekiaires









giv









california cowgirl1









barcoder96









blackwaterpark









illustir


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

bezgin bekir









Alexander Beren









metoikos









pAxpAcis









pAxpAcis

source; flickr.com


----------



## Dogu (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to Turknology:cheers:



Turknology said:


>


----------



## Dogu (Jun 30, 2008)

meds,Türkiye forumunda senin kendi çektiğin fotoğraflara rastladım search yaparken,onları burayada koysan iyi olurdu bence.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Loved the last photo.


----------



## Amboseli Daima (Jan 30, 2010)

beautiful,beautiful city,just love it. whats the population?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from Izmir :cheers:


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful updated photos of Izmir :cheers:


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Izmir looks like modern city:cheer:, but love the oldest part of city...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source: Panoramio


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those very nice updates about Izmir, Jakob


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Amboseli Daima said:


> beautiful,beautiful city,just love it. whats the population?


4.000.000 population


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source: wowturkey.com


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir Kushadasi Fantasy Aqua park hotel best Aqua park hotel of world in 2009 2010 and 2011 and biggest aqua park hotel in world


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir skylines by mi










House of Virgin Mary by Bpelvan



















By Tgulumser































Izmir Alsancak by Resat1972










By Berek










Famous library of Greatest and biggest Antic city in world EPHESUS










By Xramm


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmır museum by Mesut ilgim










Izmir pasaj in Konak by Recep yuksel


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir Alachati by Ma1951


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Pearl of Aegean by Bpelvan


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir Alacati by Kaptan










Izmir Alacati by Recep yuksel










Izmir Alacati By Keribar


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir kuşAdası by Nicomedia










KuşAdası By Kerıbar










By Kay01










KuşAdası by Edal


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> *Izmir Kushadasi Fantasy Aqua park hotel* best Aqua park hotel of world in 2009 2010 and 2011 and *biggest aqua park hotel in world*


I'm surprise with it!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

First time for me on this thread....Izmir is a beautiful and charming place.:cheers1:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Keribar










By Tayfun808


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir bay bay Omer yagiz










Izmir Alacati host 2010 world surf champions and one of best site in world for surf by Monengut


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir Alacati By Recepyuksel


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Alacati Nice avenues by Recepyuksel


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir metro by Canbalaban










Izmir metro by Oguz Tuna










Izmir newly opened 80 KM of 130 km Izmir high speed rail / light metro commuter by Sezgin










Izmir inciralti by mi


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Izmir dogal yaşam park by mi


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for beautiful pictures, I like izmir!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe it´s just that some pics are gone now, but I have the impression that it must be a pleasant big city, but maybe not one having many monuments nor old houses...
Has it suffered from WWI or an earthquake, perhaps? :?

Because it is a very very old city ideed... and I thought it would be nearly just like Istanbul, but it doesn´t seem to be the case.
Or maybe it´s just that´there´s missing pics in the thread.

Anyway, the Aegean coast or however you Turkish call it: :drool:

If only I were not afraid of flying... 

Güle güle! 

p.s: btw the pics of the small villages around it are absolutely adorable, as usual in any Turkish photo thread.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

TİME by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


IMG_2077 by LEYLA CANDAN TASATMANLAR, on Flickr


IMG_2272 by LEYLA CANDAN TASATMANLAR, on Flickr


IMG_2358 by LEYLA CANDAN TASATMANLAR, on Flickr


waiting for fish by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


izmir cumhuriyet by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


izmir göklerinde havai fişek by Koray Yenidoğan, on Flickr


night by kertenkelekral, on Flickr


ferris wheel by Byserke, on Flickr


Hayatın akışı by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


TURKISH LOKMA by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


IMG_2044 by LEYLA CANDAN TASATMANLAR, on Flickr


IMGP4778 by GKHN_SVNC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/19002253









http://500px.com/photo/12581595









http://500px.com/photo/12501993









http://500px.com/photo/6754535









http://500px.com/photo/8532399










http://500px.com/photo/19639733


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I liked izmir....beautiful city......


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/19639733









http://500px.com/photo/8532399









http://500px.com/photo/19048925









http://500px.com/photo/17406725










http://500px.com/photo/8500042









http://500px.com/photo/26954585









http://500px.com/photo/8349042









http://500px.com/photo/19002253









http://500px.com/photo/18671901


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/38133998









http://500px.com/photo/28384563


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Empty Sunbeds by onurster, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Bergama izmir turkiye by yuksel.altug, on Flickr


----------

